# Justice For Mika



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

A friends dog got mauled to death a few days ago. Heres the news report:

http://www.brmb.co.uk/news/headlines/dog-mauled-to-death-in-birmingham-home/

He has set up a group on FB in a bid to get justice for Mika who really was a special boy. Please join the group and help show that this kind of thing is not accepted by dog owners.


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh god that poor dog and family
Im totally shocked by this, and it seems to be happening more and more


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vicky1804 said:


> Oh god that poor dog and family
> Im totally shocked by this, and it seems to be happening more and more


His kids are actually in bits. This isnt the 1st time the dogs have attacked either. Sam feels so guilty that she locked her and her kids in another room while the police arrived but i know i would of done the same


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Jesus..... Poor Mika and poor family to have to listen to that. I can't imagine how that mother feels, because I am sure she was torn between keeping her children safe and rescuing Mika...


----------



## damien1010 (Feb 16, 2009)

</3 if this happened to my dog, someone would die i cant imagine what they are going through i really hope justice is served


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Jesus..... Poor Mika and poor family to have to listen to that. I can't imagine how that mother feels, because I am sure she was torn between keeping her children safe and rescuing Mika...


Shes also disabled so if she had fallen down her kids would of been in serious danger. They are both blaming themselves for this but i dont think i would of done anything differently.



damien1010 said:


> </3 if this happened to my dog, someone would die i cant imagine what they are going through i really hope justice is served


Im hoping that with getting in touch with the press etc hopefully justice will be served for a truely special dog who did nothing wrong.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Of course she has to protect her children first, but I would imagine she's feeling guilty over the whole thing.... Poor woman


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Of course she has to protect her children first, but I would imagine she's feeling guilty over the whole thing.... Poor woman


Shes in absolute bits over it. The kids wanted to go and save their beloved pet


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thats horrible  poor pup and poor family. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I felt physically sick when I read that and my heart truly went out to your friend, because that is a position that no dog loving mother would ever want to be in. 

That poor dog innocently being attacked in its own home doesn't bear thinking about and your poor friend and here children will remember that for years to come!


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my god that is sooo sad!! Poor Mika, my thoughts go out to the family!

My own pup was attacked in a park but came away with minimal injuries, and that made me really upset, so I cant imagine how they are feeling xxxx


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Who the hell owned the Dogs responsible?! If something like that was to happen in my own home i would have no hesitation in injuring either vicious dog in self defence or in defence of my own pet. Hope the b***** idiot gets what he deserves!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh my goddness, this is so sad  I really feel for the family, can't imagine what it would have been like hearing that, brought tears to my eyes


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im totally in shock, that poor dog and that poor family. I really do hope justice is done


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

How terrible and at the same time bizarre.Shocking incident.You get used to having your aggressive dog detector set to high when out and about these days but not when you're at home.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

I must have misread it, but how did the dogs gain access to her property in the first place?


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

Poor poor thing, that is just horrific. My heart goes out to that poor woman and her children.

But on a seperate note I feel sorry for the attacking dogs also, probably another case of a Pitbull owner teaching their dog to be vicious. Either way 3 dogs will die because of an owners sheer selfishness and stupidity.


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

My god that is awful! Poor Mika, my thoughts go out to the family that had to endure such a horrible experience!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

That is terrible, So sorry for the family and the poor dog.

The news article is a bit confusing though, it first says the kids were outside while it happened and then it says that they were shut in a room. I guess they were outside and the door was open hence how the dogs gained entry? and then they were shut in the room to protect them? 

Anyway really horrible. No one expects to be attacked by dogs in their own home. The owners must really be some peice of work to have such vicious dogs running around.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Sad story :sad:, But what trail of events lead to two dogs entering what sounds like a random house, To attack a caged dog. I mean if the victim was caged it's not like the two attackers followed the victim in, And what type of cage is it that dogs can ripped the door open.


----------



## rmb87 (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh my god, they must be devastated. Poor woman, id have done the same though


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

This is shocking! Absaloutely terrible RIP Mika. My Shih Tzu was attacked before and I know just how bad it can be. Thoughts are with the family

Though as others have said, how did the dogs manage to get access to the property? :gasp:xx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

gazz said:


> Sad story :sad:, But what trail of events lead to two dogs entering what sounds like a random house, To attack a caged dog. I mean if the victim was caged it's not like the two attackers followed the victim in, And what type of cage is it that dogs can ripped the door open.


A determined Staffy can smash its way out of a dog crate, so a Pit Bull would have no trouble smashing its way in a crate through the door of the cage.

What a tragedy. Its sickening to think that the woman couldn't do anything to help her dog due to her disability. If 2 dogs entered my home & attacked my dog like that, they would be 2 dead dogs, no question!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> A determined Staffy can smash its way out of a dog crate, so a Pit Bull would have no trouble smashing its way in a crate through the door of the cage.


I know that :whistling2:, But it dosen't say crate ?.

Plus the story is a bit here and there ?.



> 2 dangerous dogs burst into her home and killed her pet as *her* *children played outside*.





> She’s described the moment she* locked her* *family in the living room*.





> *I kept the children in and they tried to fight to get out,* but I said no.


So where was Mika ?, In side ?, Out side ?.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

gazz said:


> I know that :whistling2:, But it dosen't say crate ?.
> 
> Plus the story is a bit here and there ?.
> 
> ...


 
<shrugs shoulders>


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

It's just horrific. I would be terrified. Does anyone know who owned the 2 attacking dogs?


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

How very sad. I too would like to know how the two dogs got into the house, just so i can make sure i don`t make the same mistake. 
Can we have a link to the facebook page?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Log in | Facebook

Theres the link. I do not know the full details at the minute as the family is very distraught over this.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

A quote from the facebook page for those without facebook. 


A comment copied from Richard Thomas as to what happened
"2 dogs escaped from another house, entered our garden and started to defecate. My 9 and 12 yr olds went to the door to try and shoo them away. The dogs turned on my kids who ran in trying to close the door behind them but were too slow. Th...ey grabbed the broom as defense but the dogs literally bit through it. The wife grabbed the kids and locked herself and them in the lounge so the dogs started on Mika in his locked cage, dragged him out and into the kitchen and savaged him. My wife rang the police, went to the neighbours for help (who refused) and then in desperation rang me at work. I rushed home, opened the kitchen door and was set upon - so I broke a hoe over one and waving the sharp stick dragged Mika out and then held the kitchen door closed till the police arrived"


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

this is such a shame! 
can't beleive this.. just shocking actually the worst scenario ever.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

tinks30 said:


> A quote from the facebook page for those without facebook.
> 
> 
> A comment copied from Richard Thomas as to what happened
> "2 dogs escaped from another house, entered our garden and started to defecate. My 9 and 12 yr olds went to the door to try and shoo them away. The dogs turned on my kids who ran in trying to close the door behind them but were too slow. Th...ey grabbed the broom as defense but the dogs literally bit through it. The wife grabbed the kids and locked herself and them in the lounge so the dogs started on Mika in his locked cage, dragged him out and into the kitchen and savaged him. My wife rang the police, went to the neighbours for help (who refused) and then in desperation rang me at work. I rushed home, opened the kitchen door and was set upon - so I broke a hoe over one and waving the sharp stick dragged Mika out and then held the kitchen door closed till the police arrived"


Jesus! What a nice neighbour! :devil:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Jesus! What a nice neighbour! :devil:


Well you would maybe try and do what you can if possible "Well i would". If you was *A* neighbour. 

But if it was *THE* neighbour(The dog owner), Well if he said to me "No i won't help!", :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::whistling2:.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Tink. I spoke to Richard yesterday and he cant help but blame himself and wishes he hadnt gone work that day. 

Anyone got any ideas on how to get these people prosecuted for this attack.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Honestly, what a horrific thing to happen. I don't think I would ever get over something like that. But, unfortunately, these things seem to be getting more and more common. It is awful that they got into the home and killed poor Mika and traumatised the family, and it's just another instance of dogs (and indeed people) getting attacked by 'escaped' dogs with God knows what kind of background or owners.

I witnessed the a fair bit of this: 

A SWANSEA couple's dog which was attacked by a stray rottweiler in Cockett two weeks ago has died.

the other day, and it was lucky that noone was killed as the dog also attacked an old lady walking a dog literally a few doors away from my house. It was only thanks to a man passing in a pick up truck who jumped out and managed to scare the dog away that the woman wasn't badly injured. 

Thankfully my neighbours heard everything going on before me and rang me to warn me not to take Willit out or let him in the garden as apparently this dog was on some kind of crazed rampage and was scaling fences and God knows what else. It's just awful to think that you never know what you may encounter - not just on the streets, but also in your own property. Regardless of how much of a responsible dog owner you can be, you're always at the mercy of others who either cannot control their pets or who simply don't care. 

And, again unfortunately, it just seems to be a repeated pattern that the dogs in question are the typical breeds that people then vilify in the press. It's just an awful situation all round.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

A terrible story of irresponsible ownership. I am sad to see the owners have deemed fit to blame the breed instead of the owners and dedicate most of their facebook page to more misinformation. Clearly they can't see from the mistakes they made themselves (sending kids out to "shoo" dangerous "beasts" away with a broom?) and the lack of help from humans that it is people responsible for these incidents. I am sorry for their loss but I won't be backing that kind of "justice" personally. Their story doesn't add up as it is.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

pippainnit said:


> Regardless of how much of a responsible dog owner you can be, you're always at the mercy of others who either cannot control their pets or who simply don't care.


You hit the nail on the head there. 



> And, again unfortunately, it just seems to be a repeated pattern that the dogs in question are the typical breeds that people then vilify in the press. It's just an awful situation all round.


Only because the press only report the stories of certain breeds, and certain breeds are considered popular with bad owners. The only common link is their owners, not their breeds.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Taken from their Facebook page:



> *Sam Thomas* its not just these type of dogs altho it might seem that way, any type of dog can be trained to kill, *its just that this breed of dog seems to be the fashion of the moment as they are not on the DDA*, They are very masculine, very strong and very fast  Long live my poor baby Mika


My emphasis. In the original story they claim the dogs to be pitbulls. They question whether pit bulls are illegal (pit bull types if found to be so are in this country although that's a contentious subject as many dogs can be deemed to be "of type"). Now they're saying the dogs that carried this out are not an illegal breed but should be.

So what were the dogs? The Facebook page is resting the idea of "justice" on adding them to the DDA rather than focusing on their owners. Perhaps people should be more aware of what they're supporting - I'd be right behind them if they were asking for tougher penalties for the owners, but I won't advocate more BSL when the failure of BSL is obvious in their case. ​


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't understand, so was it a Pitbull which is 'dangerous dog' or not? First they claim it was a Pit and now they say it's not on the DD list so what is it?

Why oh why do people automatically assume that if a Staff, which in this case it sounds as if it were, attacks something then it is a Pitbull 'type'?? I get so bloody fed up of people trying to pin the blame on certain 'types' because they heard of one or two attacking someone/thing. IIRC the dog that causes the most bites to people are Labs, in fact Staffs and Rotties are down the bottom of the list.

ANY dog can be dangerous, I got a nasty bite from a Westie from I was a kid and my Mum got bitten by one too but you don't see stories in every paper about a 'vicious Westie type' mauling people.

I'm not suggesting this hasn't happened and I'm sorry for their loss but I don't think they've handled this paticularly well by labelling dogs.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Mother barricades herself and two children in room as rampaging dogs maul family pet | Mail Online

Lovely reporting there, wouldn't expect any better from the DM.

Feel very sad for Mika, but his owners are not handling this well at all IMO, although I imagine stress and upset must lead to so much anger, why must more misinformation be spread around causing more dogs to die in the long run.

Very sorry for their terrible loss, and very sorry for Mika, but wont be supporting this campaign.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Mother barricades herself and two children in room as rampaging dogs maul family pet | Mail Online
> 
> Lovely reporting there, wouldn't expect any better from the DM.
> 
> ...


At the moment both Richard and his wife Sam have taken it badly. They are not terrible people and love animals. I feel most of what they are saying is out of anger rather than what they feel. They are both deeply hurt by this whole thing. Richard evenmore because Sam who is disabled could do nothing to help.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

The issue here is not about the breed of the dog, but about the responsibility of the dogs' owner to control his property. I'm fairly sure that under Tort Law, an owner is automatically liable for damage caused by his property.


The law needs to be changed to fine/jail owners and seize/destroy animals that are not being controlled. 

Condolences to the family.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I think these dogs should be pts, I will not say distroy as i do feel for the dogs, I think all dogs have the ability to do this, just good owners don`t allow there dogs to behave in such a way. I agree that bringing back dog licencing would be a good idea, Licences should be renewed yearly after an inspection of the dog by a vet. It is just a shame that when "safe" breeds of dogs like lab`s, yorkies ect attack it is not seen as news worthy, but if it is a staffie, rottie ect, it is headline stuff.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

If they came to my house and attacked any of my pets, I'd kill the wretched things myself. I dislike bull breeds anyway, yes I know lots of people defend them, but to me a bull breed will always be a fighting breed. They would have had a carving knife between their shoulder blades if they tried that here.:devil:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

What I dont get is if they had time to find a broom and shake it at the dogs, why not just close the front door and call the police without anyone getting hurt?

This could have been their kids. It seems to me they were more worried about them pooing on their lawn than the very real risk of their children being bitten.


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

Why would you send two small children outside to confront two unknown dogs anyway?? That is what I can't understand. 

Also, this whole 'bull breeds were bred for fighting' is crap. Bull varieties, except the mastiff, are of the Terrier breed which were originally bred for catching rats and badger baiting. Not fighting.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Sheepdogs are inclined to herd, guard dogs to guard, my dog to pull things. Why would a fighting breed be any different? It doesn't matter how they started out, they WERE used for fighting purposes, the best fighters, same as the best herders/guarders/whathaveyou were the ones bred from to improve the characteristic of the dog breed required. Still, everyone's entitled to their opinion...:whistling2:


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

Disgruntled said:


> Sheepdogs are inclined to herd, guard dogs to guard, my dog to pull things. Why would a fighting breed be any different? It doesn't matter how they started out, they WERE used for fighting purposes, the best fighters, same as the best herders/guarders/whathaveyou were the ones bred from to improve the characteristic of the dog breed required. Still, everyone's entitled to their opinion...:whistling2:


But they were BRED to catch rats and badgers, not to fight. They have been taught to fight but that is specific dogs not the whole breed. There is a large difference between teaching a trait and selectively breeding to acquire a trait which becomes natural instinct.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Disgruntled said:


> Sheepdogs are inclined to herd, guard dogs to guard, my dog to pull things. Why would a fighting breed be any different? It doesn't matter how they started out, they WERE used for fighting purposes, the best fighters, same as the best herders/guarders/whathaveyou were the ones bred from to improve the characteristic of the dog breed required. Still, everyone's entitled to their opinion...:whistling2:


Part of your dogs breed would be to be effectively wild for months of the year when humans could not inhabit the areas they would be used in. This could entail leaving them to hunt and kill their own food for up to 6 months of the year...does your dog do this? No of course not! Same goes for what terriers could do, and what they DO do


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Kare said:


> Part of your dogs breed would be to be effectively wild for months of the year when humans could not inhabit the areas they would be used in. This could entail leaving them to hunt and kill their own food for up to 6 months of the year...does your dog do this? No of course not! Same goes for what terriers could do, and what they DO do


Any dog left to fend for itself would have to learn to hunt or perish, that is not a trait, it is survival. as for badgers, do you think any old dog could take one on? They certainly don't come quietly when cornered, they FIGHT, just like these dogs.....


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

any dog left to fend for itself wouldn't target a badger including a bull breed,it's the human input that creates that disgraceful scenario.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

sarahc said:


> any dog left to fend for itself wouldn't target a badger including a bull breed,it's the human input that creates that disgraceful scenario.


I agree, but I was replying to a previous post about the use of terriers to dig out badgers. The problem is, once again fighting is popular with certain types of people and they are breeding dogs for fighting once again. Well bred SBT's for example are hardly a part of this picture, it is the backyard breeders of poorly bred types that are the problem. As for the fact that labs are reported more for biting, most people just look at the numbers of bites, but it is the percentage of dog breeds - ie the number of bites per breed that is important, there are many labs in this country as they are an extremely popular dog.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I think they have been selected for their incredible strength and athletic ability and their capacity to withstand pain .Bull breeds are re nowned for their good natures.A chihuahua is just as good a guard as a rottweiler but it's the size and strength that makes the difference not the fact that the rottie has been bred to guard.You could breed small dogs to be fighting dogs or guards for as many decades as you want but lack of power is going to prevent them killing dogs or people.Nob heads and plain wicked people get to own this power and bring on these tragedies.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Disgruntled said:


> I agree, but I was replying to a previous post about the use of terriers to dig out badgers. The problem is, once again fighting is popular with certain types of people and they are breeding dogs for fighting once again. Well bred SBT's for example are hardly a part of this picture, it is the backyard breeders of poorly bred types that are the problem. As for the fact that labs are reported more for biting, most people just look at the numbers of bites, but it is the percentage of dog breeds - ie the number of bites per breed that is important, there are many labs in this country as they are an extremely popular dog.


But dogs aren't "born" to fight - they have to be trained to, in horrific ways. Dogs not trained to fight are just as likely to make well rounded sociable pets as any other breed or cross. Do you honestly believe that all staffie crosses or even the majority are bred and trained as fighting dogs? No of course not, although a lot are bred as chav money making "hard man" pets they wouldn't bother to train them to sit never mind fight. It's only a very select few retards that take it the step further and train them to fight. Some other retards don't socialise or supervise their dogs properly, and they get out and get into trouble. Again, owners at fault. I can't see anything from this story that suggests the dogs are at fault - even dog aggressive dogs in the right homes are safe and wonderful pets deserving of protection and the safe home in which to live out their lives. If it was up to me, it wouldn't be the dogs being put down. Unfortunately in this climate there are more chavs than good homes. Again, humanity at fault, not the dogs. 

I feel very sorry for Mika's owners, and can fully understand why their vision is blurred by hatred of the dogs in question. I felt exactly the same when a dog bit my son - I wanted him destroyed too. But at the end of the day, it's not the dog's fault. There is a scenario that built up here out of human error - mostly the stray dogs' owners but there is a slight dash of error in Mika's owners' reactions too, not all down to owner disability. They are not responsible for his death but then neither are the dogs that were involved. If they are good people like others say they are, and I believe they are, then they will see that eventually, but it is too late for the poor dogs who didn't have a good owner backing them up.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

KathyM said:


> But dogs aren't "born" to fight - they have to be trained to, in horrific ways. Dogs not trained to fight are just as likely to make well rounded sociable pets as any other breed or cross. Do you honestly believe that all staffie crosses or even the majority are bred and trained as fighting dogs? No of course not, although a lot are bred as chav money making "hard man" pets they wouldn't bother to train them to sit never mind fight. It's only a very select few retards that take it the step further and train them to fight. Some other retards don't socialise or supervise their dogs properly, and they get out and get into trouble. Again, owners at fault. I can't see anything from this story that suggests the dogs are at fault - even dog aggressive dogs in the right homes are safe and wonderful pets deserving of protection and the safe home in which to live out their lives. If it was up to me, it wouldn't be the dogs being put down. Unfortunately in this climate there are more chavs than good homes. Again, humanity at fault, not the dogs.
> 
> *I feel very sorry for Mika's owners, and can fully understand why their vision is blurred by hatred of the dogs in question. I felt exactly the same when a dog bit my son - I wanted him destroyed too. But at the end of the day, it's not the dog's fault. There is a scenario that built up here out of human error - mostly the stray dogs' owners but there is a slight dash of error in Mika's owners' reactions too, not all down to owner disability. They are not responsible for his death but then neither are the dogs that were involved. If they are good people like others say they are, and I believe they are, then they will see that eventually, but it is too late for the poor dogs who didn't have a good owner backing them up.*


I agree with this totally. Have spoke to Sam recently and eventho she is still in deep shock. They know in light some things could of been done differently and its these things that are haunting them deeply.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

It's not their fault. In these situations it's very easy to dissect "blame" afterwards but in the actual event things happen very quickly and you don't have the luxury of time to think. They must be incredibly traumatised, I would highly recommend that they seek counselling.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

KathyM said:


> It's not their fault. In these situations it's very easy to dissect "blame" afterwards but in the actual event things happen very quickly and you don't have the luxury of time to think. They must be incredibly traumatised, I would highly recommend that they seek counselling.


Think they are getting counselling for the children as they are both seriously traumatised. Tbh i think no one knows how they would handle a situation like this as it does happen so fast


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Precisely - I remember people being quick to theorise and say what they'd have done when my son was attacked, but in all reality one second everything was fine, the next my whole world collapsed. There is no time to sit and say "This is what I would've done under those circumstances". And there are irrational emotions that take over after - anger being the first and worst in my case. I'd have killed that dog with my bare hands given the chance. He was very lucky that I had to go to hospital or I'd have been up on cruelty charges - obviously I don't feel that way now (and I hasten to add the dog wasn't PTS and as far as I'm aware has lived out his life perfectly safe).


----------



## Rubarb (Dec 5, 2010)

i think think any dog that attacks a person to a degree that the person requires hospital treatment should be killed. Any loose dogs that pose a threat to the public should be killed. Any animal caught on a persons property without consent especially in instances where its causing bodily harm to any inhabitant should be killed and the owners in all circumstances should be pulled up into court. In america you can shoot trespassers (human can kill human) why is it in the uk you cannot defend your property.

Its not the breed its the owners but once a dog is taught and has a taste for blood its a ticking time bomb both issues should be addressed equally. The problem is a lack of disapline in our own culture and "youths" a lot of these instances occur when hodlums get dogs for gang status or protection and loose controll. Again the owner is at blame but once a dog is that way inclined it should be destroyed. This problem will GROW AND GROW AND GROW because the uk is a broken country with most of its youthes living below the poverty line joining gangs and getting into problems. Its our job as parents to instill disapline which isnt happening - Cue raise in TEENAGE murders - 13Y/o abducting and killing children. these teens get dogs dogs kill. Dogs are the new wepons. dogs guns and knives. Cycle continues. Society isnt tough enough.


sorry for rant.


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

sarahc said:


> I think they have been selected for their incredible strength and athletic ability and their capacity to withstand pain .Bull breeds are re nowned for their good natures.A chihuahua is just as good a guard as a rottweiler but it's the size and strength that makes the difference not the fact that the rottie has been bred to guard.You could breed small dogs to be fighting dogs or guards for as many decades as you want but lack of power is going to prevent them killing dogs or people.Nob heads and plain wicked people get to own this power and bring on these tragedies.


 
Never a truer word said!!!


----------

